# How to do glossy makeup -Suggestions



## beziboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone give me some tips on doing shiny/glossy makeup.

I have seen some people who have this glossy sheen after wearing their makeup.

I tried this with the bronzer, illuminating powder but cannot achieve the look.Please give me some suggestions.

Thanks, :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you have pictures of the look that you want?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive tired that for my face once before. I put on my foundation then put some witch hazel on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face then put on shimmery pink blush. It looks really cute. It gave my face a really dewy look because it takes some of the matte look off your face. Or you could put on moustrizer and then apply foundation without letting the lotion soak it. Im not sure about doings dewy eyes.


----------



## kimberleyyy (Mar 25, 2007)

vaseline on the face?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 25, 2007)

thats what i was thinking.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 25, 2007)

I wish I knew how to do that to!


----------



## Nenah (Mar 25, 2007)

Beziboy maybe you should put some pictures of the effect you want tu achieve. Do you think about glossy cheeks, lips or eyes or everyting? The effect is usually achieved by illuminating powder used on the tip of the cheeks ahn shiny eyeshadow on your eyebone and of course shiny lips.

When you put pictures here will be easier to suggest something.


----------



## sincola (Mar 25, 2007)

Another possible way to achieve that glowy effect is to use a specific primer/base, like Bourjois Lovely party (I think that Sephora has one similar). The both have micro pink particles, very very subtle, that add a perfect healthy glow to the face. I use the first one, before Stita pivotal liquid mu, and after my moisturizer. Sometimes I apply it only on my cheeks, but other times I use it on my forehead and my chin, too.

I have to say that my skin is dry, so the shines aren't a problem for me (maybe if your skin is oily, those products accent the face shines, but I don't know).


----------



## beziboy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have no pictures but I will try to find one.

Actually the oveall face has the sheen and it does not feel oily at all, it feels like they have polished skin, thanks for the suggestion .

I will try to search for some photographs.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 25, 2007)

I think glowy products and cream blush/cheek tint, with nude, glossy lips and some type of illuminizer would be good for craeting that look.


----------



## Saje (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know why but I thought of MAC's strobe cream. I'll wait for the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Mar 25, 2007)

If you want a nice glow, MAC MSFs (Mineralize skin finishes) work great!


----------



## realmccoy (Mar 25, 2007)

A liquid luminator under or over your foundation will create that look. Every company has these but the best (imo)because it's affordable is Palmers cocoa butter Body Gloss. Even though it's supposedly for the body I haven't had any issues with using it on my face and I have many product issues.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 25, 2007)

yeah i was just think something like skinlights or just a powder highlighter.


----------



## Miatv (Mar 25, 2007)

Olive oil is what all girls use here in south of France...hihi:rotfl:


----------



## Manda (Mar 26, 2007)

On the photoshoot for my friends portfolio, she used bronzer mixed with vaseline on me. It looked great in the photos but for just a regular day look, it might be a little much, unless you just go easy on the vaseline.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Try Macs Multi purpose clear Gloss its made for this. Can be used anywhere on the body for a glossy look. Check it out on the website.

M·A·C Cosmetics | Clear Gloss


----------



## juicycouturegrl (Mar 26, 2007)

yea, i agree about the vaseline thing...just rub a little on your cheeks before applying bronzer or blush and rub a dab on eyelids before applying eyeshadow...or if you don't want to use vaseline, you can use an oil based lotion or moisturizer.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 26, 2007)

Miatv, how do they use the olive oil?


----------



## nursie (Mar 26, 2007)

the mac mineralize skin finish in shimpagne works perfect for a 'glossy' look, and its so easy to just brush it on....i for one have skin that wouldnt want to be covered in vaseline!


----------

